
ArcKit: A new location and motion detection framework for iOS - sobri
https://github.com/sobri909/ArcKit
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

